# Declining 370z sales..



## CarFigures (May 25, 2020)

Hey, just wanted to post some sales numbers to show how well the 370z is selling and in general, how many vehicles the brand is selling.

2020 Nissan 370Z Sales Figures




























I hope this was insightful!


----------

